# الزواج



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الزواج عمل الروح القدس

    الزواج عمل الروح القدس من إستحقاقات دم المسيح. السيد المسيح قال "يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم"، فالروح القدس من خلال الأسرار يثرى الوحدة يتحد الإنسان بالمسيح يوحد الرجل بالمرأة يوحد الكنيسة بالمسيح وهكذا من خلال الأسرار. إذاً حلول الروح القدس يصنع وحدة سواء الإنسان مع المسيح عن طريق سر الميرون أو الرجل مع المرأة من خلال سر الزيجة أو الكنيسة مع المسيح من خلال التناول كل مرة يحل الروح القدس يحقق نوعاً من الوحدة يثرى النوع الأخر. وهناك شرط أن يتم الزواج كسر مقدس بين أنفس مرتبطة ببعضها بالمسيح ولذلك لا نوافق إطلاقاً بأن يرتبط إثنان ببعض وواحد منهم غير مرتبط بالمسيح خاصة، أو غير أرثوذكسي عامة. من يتزوج فى الكنيسة لابد أن يكون عضواً فى الكنيسة لابد أن يكون فيه الروح القدس. الروح القدس فى الإثنين هو الذى يوحدهم ببعض ولذلك هى ليست علاقة جسدية بقدر ما هى مفاهيم روحية تتحقق فى الزواج. أو علاقة سماوية من خلال إرتباط جسدى وهذا ما نسميه مستوى سرائرى.  



    فلا الزواج هدف فى ذاته ولا الزوج أو الزوجة هدف لكن وسيلة لتحقيق أهداف سماوية روحية فى فكر الله.

    ذهبى الفم يقول "كما أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته هكذا نزل المسيح وترك الآب بتجسده ليتحد بالكنيسة".

    القديس يعقوب السروجى كانوا يسألونه: "لماذا عندما مات المسيح فتحوا جنبه ولم يكسروا رجليه مثل اللصين"؟ فقال "إذا قطعوا رجليه كان سيقوم برجلين أخرين، لكن فتحوا جنبه لكى تخرج الكنيسة من جنب المسيح كما خرجت حواء من جنب أدم. هكذا خرجت الكنيسة من جنب المسيح المطعون والمفتوح". تعطى إحساس باهمية سر الزواج. 


علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة


    الزواج المسيحى كسر على مثال علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة. المثال الكامل هو المسيح والكنيسة لذلك معلمنا بولس الرسول فى (أفسس 5: 32) يقول "هذا السر عظيم هذا أقوله من نحو المسيح والكنيسة أما أنتم الافراد فليحب كل واحد إمرأته أما المرأة فلتهب رجلها".

    ولذلك الزواج هو صورة لأصل هو علاقة المسيح بالكنيسة. "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة" لذلك نسمى الأسرة هى أيقونة الكنيسة الأسرة هى الصورة والمسيح هو الأصل. ما يحدث فى الكنيسة يحدث فى الأسرة. لذلك لابد أن يرتبط سر الزيجة بالقداس. مفروض يتم قبل القداس لكى تكون الصورة موجودة والأصل موجود. ويتزوجا قبل تقديم الحمل لكى يكون العروسين قربان لله. لذلك نقول على الأسرة كنيسة صغيرة وكنيسة الحى كنيسة كبيرة. لذلك كان يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول لتلميذه فليمون "سلم على الكنيسة التى فى بيتك".  




الله طرف ثالث في الزواج المسيحي



    الله طرف ثالث فى الزواج المسيحى وهذا ما يقوله بولس الرسول "ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل أحد" (عبرانين 13: 4) الله طرف ثالث فى الزواج المسيحى. فالهدف من سر الزيجة هو إتحاد الرجل والمرأة من خلال الروح القدس. "هذه الآن لحم من لحمى وعظم من عظامى" لذلك الرجل رأس المرأة أى الأصل الذى أخذت منه. قيادة وليست سيادة.

    الهدف من الزواج:

    1- النسل الصالح.

    2- والمعاونة أو المساعدة:

     "معيناً نظيره" الأثنان يتعاونا إذا كان الرجل هو صاحب القرار فالمرأة هى موضوع القرار. ولذلك لابد أن يشترك الأثنان معاً فى القرار. 

    3- الحفظ من خطية الزنا:

     وهذا ماقله معلمنا بولس فى (1كو 7: 1) "أما من جهة الأمور التى كتبتم لى عنها فحسن للرجل أن لا يمس إمرأة، ولكن لسبب الزنا ليكن لكل واحد إمرأته ولكل واحدة رجلها". لذلك الزواج يتم بالمسيح أو باسم المسيح وباسم الثالوث القدوس. 


ملاحظات حول سر الزيجة

    1- لا يعمل الإكليل خارج الكنيسة لابد أن يكون أمام المذبح الأرثوذكسى.

    2- لا يناسب طقس سر الزيجة أيام الصوم.

    3- يعقد سر الزيجة قبل القداس.

    4- لابد من فترة كافية بين الخطوبة والسر لا تقل عن أربعين يوم.

    5- فى الكنيسة لا يعطى العروسان ظهرهم للهيكل يقفوا بزاوية.

    6- بالنسبة لارتباط الكهنوت بالأسرة الجديدة يعمل لهم تبريك منازل. ومتابعة لأخبار الأسرة. 

    نوصي العروسين بعد الإكليل على خمس أشياء:

    1- يصليا معاً مرة فى اليوم على الأقل.

    2- يقرأوا الإنجيل مرة فى اليوم على الأقل.

    3- التناول مرة فى الأسبوع على الأقل.

    4- حضور إجتماع تعليمى فى الكنيسة مرة فى الأسبوع على الأقل.

    5- والإعتراف مرة فى الشهر على يد أب إعتراف واحد للأثنين. يفضل أن يكون أب الإعتراف واحد للأثنين وهو أب الكنيسة المسئول عن المنطقة. وينصح بقراءة الإصحاح "21 من سفر الرؤيا " فى الفترة الأولى من الزواج لأنه بيتكلم عن العرس الحقيقى: العُرس السماوى. 

منقول 
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2009)

الزواج سر مقدس 

وجميله جدااااااااااااااا الوصايا المقدسه 

شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى على الموضوع المتكامل

والرااااااااااااااااائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

ويجعلها دايما مثمره
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اهداف رائعه بالفعل 
ميرررررررسى ليك على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

* مروركم كم أسعدنى


منتهى الشكر



العدرا معاكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

فلا الزواج هدف فى ذاته ولا الزوج أو الزوجة هدف لكن وسيلة لتحقيق أهداف سماوية روحية فى فكر الله.

    ذهبى الفم يقول "كما أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته هكذا نزل المسيح وترك الآب بتجسده ليتحد بالكنيسة".


كل واحد له هدف

فالزواج هدف

والراهب هدف والكاهن هدف

سبحان مسير الاكوان

شكرا للموضوع الرائع

سلام المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا

وشكرا للتعليق الرائع

أم النور تبارككم​


----------



## Elita (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لك على الموضوع المفيد

باركك الرب اخي العزيز*
​


----------



## جارجيوس (4 أكتوبر 2009)

يوضع على الهيكل اثناء الاكليل شمعتان و هما ترمزان الى العروسين بأن كل واحن من العروسين يذوب و يبذل نفسه من اجل الاخر
موضوع رائع يا النهيسي

الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك جدا على الموضوع الرائع ده​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا للمرور الغاااالى


----------

